# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي >  القذافي: هل من المعقول عقد قمة عربية طارئة كي تقرر إرسال البطاطين إلي غزة؟

## Shift

كتب خالد محمود رمضان في الدستور 
 

 
 شن الزعيم الليبي العقيد معمر القذافي هجومًا حادًا علي الدول العربية واعتبر خلال لقائه مساء أمس الأول في العاصمة الليبية طرابلس مع وزراء خارجية دول اتحاد المغرب العربي، أنه لا فائدة من اجتماع وزراء الخارجية العرب الذي عقد أمس في القاهرة ولا من اجتماع القمة العربية لبحث العدوان الإسرائيلي علي قطاع غزة الفلسطيني المحاصر.


وانتقد القذافي إرسال المساعدات الإنسانية إلي سكان غزة، وقال مخاطبًا الوزراء المغاربة الذين عقدوا اجتماعا تشاورياً في طرابلس حول جدول أعمال الاجتماع الطارئ لوزراء خارجية العرب الذي عقد أمس بالقاهرة، ألا تعلمون أن المساعدات التي أنتم متحمسون لها، تساعد علي استمرار الهجوم الإسرائيلي علي غزة؟ لأن «50» في المائة قتال و«50» في المائة أمور لوجستية أخري من أدوية ودم وأكل وشرب وما إليه، وهذه تكفل بها العرب.

وأوضح أن الإسرائيليين ممتنون، لأن المفروض أن غزة هم الذين يوفرون لها العلاج والدواء والتموين والوقود، وأن الجرحي هم الذين يعالجونهم.

وتساءل: هل من المعقول عقد قمة عربية طارئة تقرر إرسال البطاطين إلي غزة؟! مضيفًا: «لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله».

وأضاف أتينا نحن العرب وقلنا «لا.. لا»، أنتم يا إسرائيليون عليكم مهمة واحدة هي قتل الفلسطينيين فقط، ونحن سنبعث الدم الذي ستزهقونه وتريقونه أنتم، ونحن نبعث الغذاء إلي الذين ستجوعونهم، وحتي المباني التي ستدمرونها يمكن أن نبنيها بعد ذلك بإعادة إعمار غزة.

وقال إذن نحن ندعم العدو، ولهذا أنا لا أصفق لهذه المساعدات، مشيرًا إلي أن القضية كلها أصبحت، هي من يبعث أدوية.. ومن يبعث بطاطين.

وخلص إلي أن هذا عار، هذه ليست كارثة طبيعية، هناك رجال آخرون فارضون هذا الوضع، لماذا أنت لا تتفاهم معهم.. توقفهم عند حدهم ؟! هم رجال ونحن رجال.

وانتقد القذافي مجددًا عدم تنفيذ العرب لبنود معاهدة الدفاع العربي المشترك، لافتا إلي أن أي عمل يقوم به العرب وفقاً لمعاهدة الدفاع المشترك هو عمل مشروع بالقانون الدولي، فلماذا لا يستخدم العرب هذه الشرعية الدولية.

ألستم تتكلمون عن الشرعية الدولية ؟!.

وقال يوجد دفاع مشترك بين العرب ينص علي أن أي عربي إذا وقع عليه أي اعتداء، لابد أن يدافع كل العرب عنه ويقاتلون معه، إلا إذا اتفق العرب وألغوا الدفاع المشترك فيما بينهم.

وتابع لا يجب أن نظل نردد الكلام الذي تقوله الإذاعات، فالكلام الذي يصدر عن هذه القمم والذي نسمعه تقوله أي إذاعة «إن اليهود تجاوزوا الحدود، وقتلوا ودمروا، ونناشد المجتمع الدولي ونطالب بإيقاف العدوان ونتضامن مع إخواننا الفلسطينيين».. هذا ليس قرارًا، هذا تقرير إخباري عما يجري مثل الذي صدر في الخليج.

ها هي قمة خليجية انعقدت.. والقمة العربية ستكون مثل القمة الخليجية، هاهم قادة عرب اجتمعوا كلهم فماذا عملوا؟!.. طالبوا، وناشدوا، ونددوا، واستنكروا، وأدانوا !!.

هذا يقوله أي واحد في الإذاعة، وكل الإذاعات حتي التي ليست عربية تقوله الآن، وحتي منظمات حقوق الإنسان والمتظاهرون في أسكندنافيا يقولون هذا الكلام «نددوا، وأدانوا، وطالبوا».

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## محمد العزام

من الذي يتكلم معمر القذافي الذي مازال يسرق مقتدرات شعبه 
من الذي يتكلم معمر القذافي الذي لايقابل صحفيات الا بعد ممارسة الجنس معهن
من الذي يتكلم معمر القذافي الذي حاليا متواطأ مع امريكا رغم ان اعلامنا الكاذب مثله يبرره

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Shift  
_اقتباس:
                                                                     المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام                      
من الذي يتكلم معمر القذافي الذي مازال يسرق مقتدرات شعبه 
من الذي يتكلم معمر القذافي الذي لايقابل صحفيات الا بعد ممارسة الجنس معهن
من الذي يتكلم معمر القذافي الذي حاليا متواطأ مع امريكا رغم ان اعلامنا الكاذب مثله يبرره

اولا .. يا أخي لا ترمي الناس بالباطل .. بالتاكيد انت معندكش دليل لكل دا يعني .. 
ثانيا .. حتي لو هو كدا بس اهو علي الاقل قال كلمه حق .. محدش تاني قدر يقولها ..
مشكور للمرور_ 



يا اخي قرفنا من كلام الحق اللي بتحكي عنو  اي انسان عربي حقير او محترم بيحكي كلام الحق 
الزاني وشارب الخمر والسارق وغيرهم بيحكو كلام حق 

كلام الحق اللي بيحكو عنو معمر القذافي سهل على اي شخص يحكيه بس وين الفعل القذافي من اول ما سمعنا انو في قذافي شغل حكي مثلو مثل غيرو من الحكام خايفين على المناصب والكراسي ينصر شعب ليبيا اللي مضطهدين معاملة مضطهدين ويا اخي لما يكون بدك دليل انا معك ما في معاي دليل ملموس بس اذا ضلينا بهالوضعية انو لازم يكون في دليل قوي كثير اذا كل الامة العربية شريفة 
ولو كانت شريفة ما كنا بهالوضع

----------


## غسان

_شفت الموضوع يا مصطفى .. بتمنى يكون النقاش بعيد عن الندية .._ 

_على كل القذافي الي بيقرأ كتابه الاخضر ..((الي بيعاملوه ككتاب مقدس بليبيا )) .. بفكر ليبيا المدينة المنورة .. ولكن للاسف كل كلام بعيد كل البعد عن حقيقة القذافي وحقيقة ليبيا .._ 

_وبالنسبة لبعض الردود التي اشار اليها الاخ محمد العزام .. فالكثير منها حقائق نشرتها الكثير من الصحفيات في مذكراتهن .. وليس هناك دخان بدون نار .._

----------


## Shift

مشكورين للمرور  :Smile:

----------


## محمد العزام

وانت مشكور اخي shift 
بس بعتقد انها الدردشة مش مكان لتناقش موضوعك فيها 
وانا الحمد لله بملك النضج الي بتحكي عنو

----------


## Tiem

بصراحة القذافي من الاشخاص اللي عقولهم مو مريحهم وطبعا هاد اشي بيتخفى فيه من لما استلم الحكم بالانقلاب في اواخر الستينات وطبعا مرة مع العرب ومرة مع الغرب وكلمة توديه وكلمة تجيبه وبيتخفى على انه شخص بسيط بيجي عالمؤتمرات ببشبشب زنوبه ويستقبل رؤساء بخيمة قال انه في قمة التواضع وهو بس يصلح حال شعبه بالاول وبعدين تواضع وتفلسف عالعرب فعلا انه شخص سخيف.................................
تحياتي الحارة 
تقبل مني تحياتي الحارة وتعليقي ومروري 
تيم

----------


## زهره التوليب

بالله عليك ياقذافي روح اتصور مع حليمه بولند احسنلك

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  

_اقتباس:
بالله عليك ياقذافي روح اتصور مع حليمه بولند احسنلك 
_اقتباس:






 :Db465236ff:  كنت متوقع هيك رد..
المشكله انه عم بنتقد فيهم وهو منهم وفيهم.. يعني مثلا بتنتقدم اذن لا تعمل زيهم واعمل احسن منهم... يعني مش شايف هذاك الجيش الليبي الي متوجه نجو غزه لتحريرها ومش شايف هذيك التحركات من طرفه لايقاف العدوان.. بياع حكي ...

----------


## زهره التوليب

الي قهرني ياعمار...رأيه بالنسبه للمساعدات الانسانيه الي بتتوجه لغزه
شو بده نتفرج عليهم وبس؟
كلنا بنعرف ان هاد الي بطلع بايد الشعب

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

يا زهره هو يعمل شي مميز عن هالمساعدات وفعلا يحقق الهدف ويحكي الي بده اياه...يعني عم بنتقد .. طيب تفضل هات شو عندك لشوف؟؟ 

اكيد حليمه بولند ماخذه عقله ومش مجمع :SnipeR (51):

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh 					 
> _يا زهره هو يعمل شي مميز عن هالمساعدات وفعلا يحقق الهدف ويحكي الي بده اياه...يعني عم بنتقد .. طيب تفضل هات شو عندك لشوف؟؟ 
> 
> اكيد حليمه بولند ماخذه عقله ومش مجمع_


صدقت...شاطرين بس بالنظريات

----------


## محمد العزام

هل تعلم أن القذافي هو الذي هدم ضريح المجاهد عمر المختار بعد منتصف ليلة 15 يوليو 2000 في الساعة الثانية صباحاً في مدينة بنغازي ونقل الضريح إلى مدينة نائية يقال لها سلوق لأنه يثير في الليبين الشرفاء حينما يمرون بقربه كل معاني الايمان والفخار والعزة والجهاد والذكر والذكريات الخالدة.

وهل تعلم أن القذافي متهم بتفجير طائرة ليبية فوق بن غازي عام 1992 في 22 ديسمبر ووجه التهمة للغرب لمقايضة ضحايا طائرة لوكيربي ومات فيها 157 ليبيا.


وأنه متهم بالتآمر لحقن 400 طفل في مدينة بنغازي بفايرس الأيدز القاتل عام 1997.

 

وهل تعلم أن القذافي يقول عن الشريعة الاسلامية أنها قانون وضعي كقانون نابليون وكالقانون اليوناني.


وهل تعلم أن القذافي سب الانبياء عليهم السلام وقال عن نبي الله يعقوب عليه السلام ( إنه وعائلته من احط العائلات وأشدها كفرا ونفاقا).

وهل تعلم أنه قال أن محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم إنما هو ساعي بريد


وهل تعلم أنه أنكر عموم دعوة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للجن والإنس وقال هي محصورة في العرب فقط.

وهل تعلم أن القذافي يقول أن الكعبة هي أخر صنم لازال باقيا من الأصنام.


وهذا ما زال الا القليل من فضائح القذافي

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

القذافي يا عيني عليه والله هالزلمة بنحب لولا التسعين عله الي فيه يقبر البي اكبر منافق  شقفته بحياتي بعدين عينه قوية لا والله  حرام تيجوا فيه   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  


 :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14): 

والله المشكلة ما بستحوا والله عالم  :Icon31:

----------


## غير مسجل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخوتى انا اخوكم اشرف من ليبيا 
بصراحه واتناء تجولي في الانترنت 
قرات هذا الموضوع عن الزعيم الليبي معمر القذافي 
وبصراحه تأسفت بالغ الاسف للردود والتهجم باشياء عاريه عن الصحه تمااما في حق معمر القذافي .
خصوصا ردود الاخ محمد العزام والاخ تيم والاخت زهرة التوليب والاخت مها !!
فااحببت ان ارد على الاخ محمد العزام 
من اين له بهذه الاشاعات والافاعيل التي الصقتها بالقذافي؟!
للاسف اخي كلامك لا اساس له واعذرني على اللفظ لكن انا لا اصف شخصك بل كلامك يا اخي عاري عن الصحه.. ,,وخصوصا المعلومات التي ذكرتها بهل تعلم كذا وكذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!! هل تعلم ان القذافي ادخل الالاف الى الدين الاسلامي من الافارقه الذين كانوا يدينون باديان اخري لا داعي لذكرها ؟ وذلك من خلال المنظمه العالميه للدعوة الاسلاميه الذي هوا مؤسسها ؟
وللاسف لجميع الاخوة الذين ردوا ردودا مستهزئه ارجو منكم النظر في التاريخ 
وماذا فعل القذافي للعرب وما الجزاء الذي ناله من العرب للاسف؟
واحب ان اسالكم سوال؟
لماذا عادى القذافي امريكا والغرب من اول يوم له لاستلام الحكم ؟؟!
لماذا نادى بالوحده العربيه طول عمره ؟
لماذا دعم حركات التحرر ؟
لماذا عندما تحصل اي مصيبه للعرب او لاي دوله عربيه تجده هوا اول المدافعين والداعمين والمساعدين؟ والتاريخ يشهد
اليس هذا من اجل العرب والقضيه
وما مصلحته اصلا ان يفعل ذلك وذلك ؟ 
لماذا لم يجلس شانه شان الحكام الاخرين صامتا مثل الحجر ؟؟
واخيرا بالنسبه لاحداث غزة الحبيبه
هل صرح القذافي بشي يدعو للاستهزاء هل لاحظتم الفرق بين تصريحه وبين تصريح حاكم مصر ؟ 
لا احب ان اعدد ما فعله لانى اعتبره واجب وليس تجمل ....

واخيرا اسف على الاطاله عليكم اعذروني
ولكن فعلا تأسفت عند قراتي لهذه الردود من فئه متعلمه من الشعب الاردنى الذين لديهم معزة خاصه لدينا  

واحب ان اقول انا لا امدح القذافي في كل شي اما من ناحيه اسلوبه ومواقفه في الوطن العربي وسياسته الخارجيه اقف باعتزاز بصراحه 

وانا اقبل اي نقاش معكم يا اخوتى 
والنصر لاخواننا في غزة العزة والموت للصهاينه


ولكم افضل تحياااااتي

اخوكم
اشرف
ليبيا

----------


## اشرف

السلام عليكم

----------


## اشرف

السلام عليكم  
احب ان اعرفكم بنفسي يا اخوتي اولا
انا اسمي اشرف من طرابلس ليبيا 
اثناء تجولي على الانترنت وجدت هذا الموضوع وبعد قرائتي للموضوع وجدت ان ماذكر به صحيحا
ولكني تأسفت بشده على الردود التي علقت على الموضوع وخصوصا ردود الاخ الكريم محمد العزام اولا والاخ تيم والاخت زهرة التوليب والاخ عمار والاخت مها ..
احببت فقط ان اوضح للاخ محمد عزام وللجميع من مر وقرا هذه الردود ان كل ماجاء في ردود الاخ محمد العزام لا اساس له من الصحه وكلها اكاذيب وشائعات
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
يا اخوتى الم تلقوا نظرة على التاريخ وماذا فعل القذافي للعرب من اول ما امسك بزمام الامور في ليبيا؟؟ 
من مؤسس حركه الوحدويين الاحرار؟ من الذي دعا الى الوحده العربيه طول عمره؟
من الذي قاد جرافه بنفسه واهدم الحدود بين ليبيا ومصر وليبيا وتونس ؟
من هو الذي تجده دائما بموقف صريح ولايهمه القوى العظمى في العالم؟
من الذي اشترى لمصر 100 طائرة ميراج من فرنسا في حرب 73 بالرغم ان الغرب كله ضد مصر ؟
ومن ومن ؟ انا لا اريد الاطاله عليكم يا اخوتى ولكنها حقائق في التاريخ؟ 
اخوتى احب ان اسئلكم :
يا ترى لماذا القذافي عادى امريكا ولم يعترف مجرد الاعتراف بأسم اسرائيل؟
الى حد يومنا هذا ممنوع في اي جهة رسميه او اي اذاعة مجرد قول اسم اسرائيل بل يطلق عليهم اسم الصهاينه او مايسمى باسرائيل؟؟ 
لماذا حاول القذافي ان يوحد العرب ؟ 
لماذا هذه المواقف في مجلس الامن الى حد الان ؟ لماذا لم يجلس صامتا على كرسيه ويتفرج مثل باقي الحكام الخونه؟ ولماذا ولماذا؟
اليس هذا كله من اجل العرب والقضيه ؟
وللاسف ماذا جنى القذافي من العرب ؟
عندما فرض الحصار الجوي والعسكري والتكنولوجي على ليبيا؟
اول من نفذ القرار على ليبيا هم الدول العربيه وخصوصا مصر والاردن وتونس؟؟؟
وهذا الكلام ليس من عندي 
ارجوكم ان تقارنوا كلمته هذه بكلمة رئيس مصر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!
اخوتى فعلا تاسفت كثيرا من هذه الردود ومن من؟ من اخواني الاردنين الذين لهم معزة كبيرة عندنا في ليبيا 
اخواني لا اريد ان تفهمونى اني ادافع عن القذفي لا انا اختلف معه كثيرا ولكن بالنسبه لسياسته ومواقفه مع العرب ومع العالم فعلا اعتز بانه عربي ثائر وكلمته يقولها مهما كان صدقوني لو انه هو من يحكم مصر لاشتعل الوطن العربي كله وتم مسح الصهاينه للابد ولو معهم امريكا  
لا اريد الاطاله كما اسلفت عليكم وانا مستعد للنقاش معكم 
والنصر لاخواننا في الغزة العزة والموت للصهاينه الانجاس 
.
اخوكم 
اشرف

----------


## محمد العزام

شكرا اخي على النقاش الفعال وردودك واهنيك من قلبي على هدوء اعصابك لانني لو كنت مكانك لفعلت اكثر من هذا عندما ارى انتقادا لرئيس دولتي لانه من الطبيعي ان كل شخص يحاول ان يظهر محاسن حاكمه ليباهي به الدنيا لاننا العرب خلقنا على هذا عندما نذكر من نحن نذكر انا اردني او مصري او من ليبيا وننسى بالنهاية اننا عرب ومسلمين اي اننا اخوة 
لك الحق في الدفاع عن ما ذكر عن القذافي وكما جئت بمعلومات عنه محاسنه انا ايضا ذكرت مساوء ولو بعض الشيء عن القذافي 
اليس القذافي من صرح بان نجعل اسرائيل ضمن جامعة الدول العربية لها مالنا وعليها ما علينا ( اسرائيل واليهود الذي اذا مجرد صافحته بيدك يجعلك غير طاهر بالنهاية تصبح مثلنا وتدخل في جامعتنا ) 
اليس القذافي الذي جعل غيره يؤلفون له كتابا وسماه باسمه واطلق علايه الكتاب الاخضر واصبح بمثابة الشريعة التي يمشي عليها في منهجه وحياته 

اليس القذافي من قال دعوني ابني لكم المسجد الاقصى في مكان اخر غير فلسطين ونترك الاقصى لليهود (اهذا الذي يحافظ على حرمة الاسلام )
اولاده الذين من بعده قبل يوم قرات ما فعله ابنه سيف الذي دفع مليون ودلار في حفلة لمغنية واطفال غزة يتضورون جوعا وغيرها وغيرها من الحفلات الماجنة التي تقام على شرفهم في العواصم الاوروبية

----------


## اشرف

السلام عليكم ورحمته تعالى وبركاته

اخي محمد العزام شكرا لردك ونقاشك المحترم فنحن كما ذكرت اخوة مسلمين وعرب لافرق بيننا وعمرنا مانسينا ذلك ربما نتناسى ولكن هذا واقعنا
وبالنسبه لنقاشنا
اخي الكريم كما اوضحت لكم سابقا اني لست هنا لكي ادافع عن اشياء ليست حقيقيه بل كل ما اقوله واذكره لك هو شي يثبته التاريخ قبل ان يتبته او اذكره بكلامي 
.
لنأتي على ماذكرت وسوف اناقشك بصراحه وموضوعيه وانسى انى ليبي وانت اردني خلال المناقشه واعتبر ونحن كذلك اننا اخوة نتناقش في امر ما :

اولا ذكرت ان القذافي صرح قديما بان تكون اسرائيل ضمن الجامعه العربيه .

الجواب 
اخي القذافي هو شخص سياسي ويعتبر نفسه مفكر اكثر من انه قائد او زعيم دوله
وعندما قال هذا الكلام  للوهلة الاولى يتسلل الى فكر اي قارئ ان هذا التصريح او هذه الدعوة واضحه للاعتراف بالصهاينه ولكن اخي لماذا قال القذافي ذلك ؟؟ وما الاسباب ؟
حسنا ساوضح لك يا اخي الكريم سبب هذا التصريح
اخي محمد هل سمعت عن ان القذافي اقترح حل لمشكله قضيتنا الاولى وهي فلسطين المحتله حيت يتضمن هذا الحل الاتي :
انشاء دوله واحده تجمع الفلسطينين والاسرائيليين في دوله واحده تحت أي مسمى 
ويعيش اليهود والفلسطينين في دوله واحده وبشرط عودة ملايين اللاجئين الفلسطيين الموجودين في الخارج الى بلادهم والذي يقدر عددهم بالملايين وكذلك هناك شرط ان تنزع اسرائيل اسلحة الدمار الشامل التى عندها  وطبعا اخر شرط هو اجراء انتخابات تحت اشراف الامم المتحده واختيار رئيس لا يهم فلسطيني او غيره (( وهنا للقذافي هدف خفي وهو انه لو عاد اللاجئين الفلسطينين بالتاكيد سوف يكون الرئيس فلسطيني وليس صهيونى ... عموما يا اخي الهدف الخفي للقذافي في هذا الطرح هو ان دولة الصهاينه سوف تنتهي تدريجيا وذلك بحكم ان الاعلبيه الفلسطينيه سوف تسيطر اتمنى انك فهمتنى -- يعنى انه حل نهائي للازمه وفي صالحنا نحن العرب والفلسطينيين ))

وعندها قال القذافي لو انشئت وقامت هذه الدوله لا مانع من دخولها الى الجامعه العربيه ولكن شدد على الشروط  وهذا طبعا التصريح الذي ذكرته حضرتك ولكنك لم تذكر الاسباب اعلاه يا اخى محمد

وعلى العموم للاسف ان العرب استهزؤا بهذا ويهرولون الى مبادرات السلام والتي نتيجتها ما يحدت في غزة للاسف
وكذلك الصهاينه فهموا ووعوا ان هذا الحل ليس في صالحهم مستقبليا 
والعرب ايضا جميعا ينادون بدوله فلسطينية ودوله اسرائليه ؟؟
استغرب هذا كيف يعيش ملايين الفلسطيننين او هل يمكن اقامة دوله فلسطينية في الضفة الغربية والقطاع ؟؟؟ لايمكن جغرافيا وتانيا صدقنى سوف يستمر الاعتداء الصهيونى للابد.. وما يحدت اليوم اكبر دليل اليوم في غزة  وغدا في الضفه وهكذا للاباده ..
اخي بالله عليك او حلل هذا الحل منطقيا فستجده هو الحل النهائي 

هذا بالنسبه للنقطه الاولى 
....

ناتى للنقطه التانيه التى ذكرتها وهي ان القذافي جعل المؤلفين يؤلفون له الكتاب الأخضر  ..
اخي لا اعرف من اين اتيت بهذا ؟؟ الكتاب الاخضر كتبه القذافي او بالاحرى ظهر سنة 1977 وباعترافه هو قد جمع بين النظام الاشتراكي وافكار من المدينه الفاضله لافلطون ولم يحدت انه حصل هذا الذي ذكرته يا اخى .! 
وعندما تقول انه جعله شريعه في حياته !!
هل تعلم ان الكتاب الاخضر يقول ان القران الكريم شريعة المجتمع
هل تعلم ان اصلا الكتاب الاخضر  يحل مشكله الحكم ومشكله الاقتصاد على اساس تشاركي وهناك فصل للقسم الاجتماعي..

اخي الكريم انا ليبي وعايش في ليبيا  اقول لك انه لم ينفذ الكتاب الاخضر في ليبيا ابدا
لانه ببساطه يحتاج الى ملائكه في تنفيذه اقصد ان كل شيء فيه مثالي وصعب علينا تنفيذه .

اخي محمد لو قرات هذا الكتاب لتعجبت من المثاليه في افكاره والتى يصعب تنفيذها
وصدقنى انك لديك فكرة غير صحيحه ابداااا عنه وخير دليل انى انصحك بالسوال عن المدينه الفاضله لافلطون وسوف تعرف ذلك.

هذا بالنسبه لنقطتك التانيه 
.............

النقطة الثالثة التي ذكرتها وهي 
 ((القذافي من قال دعوني ابني لكم المسجد الاقصى في مكان اخر غير فلسطين ونترك الاقصى لليهود))

لا تعليق على هذه النقطه لانه ببساطه لم اسمع عنها وهي اصلا غير منطقيه ابدا ومتاكد انها خرافه مع احترامي يا اخي محمد !
..........


النقطه الرابعه  قصة اولاد القذافي 

عزيزي واخي محمد لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله  يا اخي من قال لك ان اولاد الزعماء ملائكه ومعصومين انا لا ادافع عنهم في سهراتهم ولا اسرافهم ولا شي من ذلك 
اخي محمد اليس هذا حال كل ابناء الزعماء وبالاحرى اليس هذا حال العرب 
هل تسطيع ذكر ما يقوم به امراء الخليج واولادهم  وبناتهم  الا تعلم مايقوم به ابناء الرئيس التتونسي ؟ الا تعلم مايقوم به ابناء حسني مبارك؟ الا تعلم ماقام به ابناء صدام والذين لا تجوز عليهم الا الرحمه الان .. الا تعلم ما يقوم به امراء الخليج من فضائح في اوروبا وامريكا؟ وانت تعرف  اكيد لان الاردن قريبه من الخليج
الم تسمع باحد الامراء الذي اقام حفل زفافه في الفضاء والذي دفع حوالى مبلغ 2 مليون دولار او اكتر لا ادري بالزبط في سبيل ذلك الى وكاله ناسا ؟؟الامريكيه ؟!! 

اعتقد انى اوصلت لك ما اعنيه 

وتقول لي اخيرا ماذا فعل سيف او ابناء القذافي واطفال غزةجوعى؟
اقول لك نعم اول سفينة حاولت كسر حصار غزة وقبل الحرب على غزة هي سفينه ارسلت بامر من سيف 
اقول لك ان ليبيا اول دوله عربية فتحت جسر جوي وبحري لغزة الى اليوم ومستمرة في دعم غزة الا تعلم ان مصر منعت اولاد القذافي من الاشراف على توزيع المساعدات على اهل غزة  اقصد سيف وهانيبال

وهذا رابط الخبر  يا اخي 

http://leilamagazine19.blogspot.com/...post_4188.html

اسف جداااااا على الاطاله في الرد 
ولكن هيا عادتى لا استطيع التحكم في اصابعي
 :Smile: 
لك منى افضل تحياتي اخي محمد
والجميع


اخوكم
اشرف

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب 					 
> _بالله عليك ياقذافي روح اتصور مع حليمه بولند احسنلك_








> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غير مسجل 					 
> _السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اخوتى انا اخوكم اشرف من ليبيا 
> بصراحه واتناء تجولي في الانترنت 
> قرات هذا الموضوع عن الزعيم الليبي معمر القذافي 
> وبصراحه تأسفت بالغ الاسف للردود والتهجم باشياء عاريه عن الصحه تمااما في حق معمر القذافي .
> خصوصا ردود الاخ محمد العزام والاخ تيم والاخت زهرة التوليب والاخت مها !!
> ...



اخي اشرف..بدايه اهلا وسهلا بك في منتدانا اخ عزيز
اخي انا لم اتهم احدا بشئ ولم ارم احد باي تهمه...تعليقي الاول..هو بسبب الصور التي نشرت للقذافي قبل فتره في الانترنت..وليست من محض خيالي..ابحث عنها وستجدها

اما بالنسبه لردي هذا:



> اقتباس:
>   	   	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب 					 
> _الي قهرني ياعمار...رأيه بالنسبه للمساعدات الانسانيه الي بتتوجه لغزه
> شو بده نتفرج عليهم وبس؟
> كلنا بنعرف ان هاد الي بطلع بايد الشعب_


فانا فعلا..استغرب رايه بالنسبه للمساعدات الانسانيه ومازلت على رائي

اخي لي تعليق بسيط على ماذكرت اعلاه...كون هذا الكتاب المسمى بالاخضر مثالي..لايعني ان يؤخذ به...وليس مبرر ابدا..والا فلماذا لاناخذ بكتاب افلاطون عن المدينه الفاضله!!!
_
_

----------


## اشرف

السلام عليكم ورحمته تعالى وبركاته


اختى الكريمه زهرة التوليب

تحيه كريمه منى اليك ....
اختى تعليقي سيكون كالتالي على تعليقك 
اولا -- حكاية الصور مع حليمه بولند اختي الكريمه لو حضر اي شخص اعلامي او سياسي حيتصور اكيد مع القذافي ويطلب زيارته هوا نفسه واولا واخيرا هذا ليس مقياس يعنى ماللذي حدث في الدنيا عند حدوثه ؟!! هذا الشي يحدث عند عند اي زعيم يحكمنا ويوجد امثله عديده .. 

........

بالنسبه للمساعدات اختى الكريمه المساعدات من ليبيا اكبر حجم مساعدات من الدول العربيه كلها والى اليوم متاوصله بحرا وجوا  وبامكانك التاكد من اي موقع او من خلال القنوات ... طبعا اولا واخرا وابدا اقول هذا من غير تجمل ولا منة هذا واجب علينا والمفترض الا نذكره اصلا ولكن للتعليق فقط على ردك اختى الكريمه
واما بالنسبه لرأي القذافي ؟ هوا قال بوضوح شديد ان المساعدات ترسل الى  غزة  فيها مصلحة للصهاينة كيف يعني؟ يعني هو قصده ان الصهاينه يقتلوا في اهلنا في غزة واحنا ماعندنا في ايدنا شي نرسل الدواء والمساعدات وهما يقتلوا وخلاص يعنى كانك على سبيل المثال :

لنفترض ان هناك شخصين

 الشخص الاول قوي جدا
الشخص التاني ضعيف جداا

اعتدى القوي على الضعيف وضربه بشده وغرق في جراحه واستنجد الضعيف باخوته
ولكن اخوته اكتفو بعلاج جراحه ولم يقفوا في وجه القوي وضل القوي قوي
وبعد معالجه الضعيف جاء القوي وكرر مافعله من ضرب للضعيف وتكررت نفس القصه واخوته اكتفو يعلاجه فقط وهكذا تتكرر الحكايه .....

حسنا -- هل يبقى الاخوة يكتفون بعلاج اخوهم دائما ؟ والقوي يزداد قوة؟؟!!
لا طبعا المفترض هو وقوف الاخوة جميعا بكل الوسائل مع اخوهم الضعيف ضد القوي 
وفي هذه الحاله لن يجرا القوي على تكرار فعلته  بل سيصبح هو الضعيف.......
لنطبق الاتي فيما سبق
الشخص القوي ( الصهاينه)
الشخص الضعيف ( اهلنا في غزة)
اخوة الضعيف ( الدول العربيه كلها)

يعني اختى قصده انه يجب عمل اكثر من ارسال المساعدات وبالعربي الفصيح الدعوة للجهاد والقتال وفتح المعابر والوقوف وقفه جد 

اختي زهرة
المشكله في فهم الهدف الخفي عند قراءة  اي تصريح  للقذافي هذه هيا سياسته ..
ودائما في تصريحاته عند قارئها اول مرة تكن غريبه ولكن تحتاج لتحليل دائما ..
ونتمنى دائما النظر للاسباب التي ادت للنتائج ....... وليس دفاعا عنه كما اسلفت سابقا ولكن كما قلت مواقفه مع العرب وطنيه وعربية اصيله  فقط وليس اشياء اخرى

.....

النقطه الاخيرة يا اختى التي ذكرتيها عن الكتاب الاخضر
يا اختى انا لم اقل اننا نأخذ بافكاره غصبا ؟؟
ولم  اقل انه مثالي وبالتالي يجب الاخذ بافكاره؟
كل ماقلته انه عبارة عن كتاب افكاره مثاليه ويصعب تطبيقها لانها تحتاج لملائكه لتنفيذها بكل صراحه .. وفكرته لم تطبق في ليبيا الا بنسبة 20 الى 30 % 
لان افكاره كما اسلفت..
اتمنى ان اكون اوضحت الامر


.

تحياتي لكى ولكل اخوتى في المنتدى

افضل سلامي

اخوكم اشرف

ا

----------


## Evil

سلمت يداك يا اخي .. دا اللي انا حاولت اوصله للناس ومحدش فهمني .. 
بس انا مبعرفش اتحكم في اعصابي .. وفي النهايه انطردت ..

----------

